# The Hunt is ON



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

12 teams started our hunt[skips taxidermy predator days] this evening at 6pm . 3 teams were single hunters All are excited to get started. Runs til 4pm Sunday--its rainy,cool, and windy----Try to update Sunday night--Hope the fur Gods are kind to the Hunters__________sb


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Good luck! Keep us updated.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like a good weekend, be safe and have fun.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeay sounds like fun Skip. I wish I was there. Keep us posted on it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm with Don, I wish I was there! Have fun.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Well The Hunt was over Sunday at 4 pm---------WOW!! What a tought hunt from start to finish---21 callers fought the high winds and rain -with wind gust up to 35 mph some say 40--intermit rain on top of that--But all had a Great time. Only 2 coyotes shot with 3 misses also---First place was won by team #1 Floyd Kienitz and Marlin Lundwall---1 yote--pay-out $367.50 also they won HD $100----2nd place went to Dave & Steve Basal -father & son team Dave's 79--1 yote--pay out 220.50--3rd place went to Ron "******" Looms-147.00-ticket draw[no critters for 3rd] Squirrel hunter winners 1st Trevor Paris--H&R 410 shot gun--2nd Annie Boyer---gun cleaning kit--3rd Lizzy Van Buren--a pair of Bino's----The kids get to turn in one red Squirrel to be scored-by weight and length add the two togather = final score--1st was 19 3/8---2nd 18 4/8--and 3rd was 17 7/8---Scored by a CBM certified scorer Jim Curtis----some pic's of the hunters


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Forgot to tell you what the yote's weight--Heavy dog---was 29 lbs-15oz---the other was 24lbs 15oz---Both were females----Oh the Little Gal holding the Squirrel and shotgun[410] is my Grand daughter--Took us all day Saturday to find that squirrel in this wind--she put the stalk on him and made a fine shot-----------sb


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Good stuff Skip! Well done to your grand daughter on her squirrel stalking!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Way to go Skip ! I really admire you for stepping up and holding this hunt every year... especially for the kids. It gets them excited about hunting and gives them a chance to win a great prize. Something they will always remember. I salute you Sir.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Super job Skip! Keep them kids huntin!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done Skipper, we need more people like you in the hunting fraternity.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's great to include the kids Skip ! I wasn't home but the girl watching our farm said we had 40 mph winds here. Must have made it real interesting for sure. That's pretty impressive the kids stayed after them squirrels ! The guys that got their yotes had to have been pretty happy too. Congrats to all and keep up the great work Skip !


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

So that's what Santa Claus does during the off season.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats good Danny!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

That is how he makes his money


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks Like a Great time! I Know the Kids had a ball! Great Job Skip!!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Good job by all, sorry I hadnt posted sooner--somehow I never saw this post! Getting old I reckon, but at least the kids had fun and hopefully the weather didnt dampen their ideas about hunting in general. Surprised any yotes were shot , much less seen! With all the wind and weather thats a good day in my book!


----------

